

After switching 37K PCs to Ubuntu, FAF says open source cuts costs 40% - kwestro
http://www.geek.com/apps/after-switching-37000-pcs-to-ubuntu-french-armed-forces-says-open-source-cuts-costs-40-percent-1572233/

======
orph
Give me a break. This is a single data point, in an industry (and country!)
not known for its efficiency.

------
some1else
A more scannable version of the title would use 'reduces cost'

